# Land, The invasion! The clock is ticking!



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Went to one of my most favorite spots last weekend for the Wisconsin duck opening day.









Have been hunting there on opening day since I was about 12-13. (Won't say how long that has been.)
There is nowhere on earth I would rather be on that day!
Did well too.

My to my amazement, the small bay on the end of a trout stream, where it enters the flowage on the Wisconsin River was suddenly lined with piers roads and lot numbers! Both sides!

Long story short, we still hunted it and surprised several real estate agents and buyers, as he was showing off the lots. 
Lots of noise from about 8-10 12 gauges opening up on several flocks of woodducks, mallards, and cans.

Actually kind of funny.
I can imagine the conservation going on after the fact;
" We want to move up here from: (insert several large near-by cites here) to get away from gunfire, so what's up with this?

Did find a sign , while look for a cripple (found it), that says that the electric company, long time owners of the property had post a 100 ft from the water limit on it. 
So, the new owner don't own the river/lake front property, still public.

I can see the time in the future that this will also go away and a very special spot to a lot of people will fad away into development.
Sad, but the clock is ticking...............

P.S. would like to be there when the new owners try to pull their "Bayliners" into the new piers, water is only about 1-1/2 ft deep and loaded with stumps.
Hmmm, maybe open a marina to work on the lower units and water pumps???????


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

that just stinks! it will become a real challenge to find good hunting spots the way they are building everywhere. by the way that pic you posted ought to be framed! very good!


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

The developers are chewing up the remaining semi-wild privates lands here in western North Carolina with a zeal that verges on a religious fervor.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

That is so sick you know I could almost tolerate all this development if it was for sombodys primary home.But most of the ones being built that is destroying these perfect places are so called vacation cottages!And like hillsidedigger says here in western NC.The developers have taken over your just about afraid to shoot because of all the houses around.And they will call the law if you are shooting they call it desturbing my peace lucky we got a sherrif with some humor he'll tell them your in the country get over it.I'll stop I could go on and on aaaaaand on about this.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

The place where I killed my first deer (more years ago than I want to talk about) is now a sub-division. My favorite wading creek is totally dead due to runoff and pollution from a tannery. The farm I squirrel hunted on for years was sub-divided into "farmlettes" and no one is allowed to hunt amongst the $500,000 homes that are being built for the "gentlemen farmers". 
Darn shame.

galump


----------

